# Good broadband connection in the Paphos area



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Hi everyone!

We're looking to move to the Paphos area, but a bit outside the town. My husband needs an excellent internet connection for his work. Can anyone tell me which places to concentrate on to get this please?

Many thanks!


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi
I live in Mandria and use Primetel and have a good connection, no problems so far anyway!
Lisa


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

leesa13 said:


> Hi
> I live in Mandria and use Primetel and have a good connection, no problems so far anyway!
> Lisa


Many thanks! I'm starting a list so when we come over we'll know where to look. Very exciting!


----------



## Xan (Apr 3, 2012)

I was also wondering about this, too. Thank you Lisa for the info! Are there any other companies who provide faster speeds in the Pafos area? PrimeTel looks like it has reasonable prices _(at least compared to what I pay in the USA!)_ but I'd like to compare to others, if possible.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Xan said:


> I was also wondering about this, too. Thank you Lisa for the info! Are there any other companies who provide faster speeds in the Pafos area? PrimeTel looks like it has reasonable prices _(at least compared to what I pay in the USA!)_ but I'd like to compare to others, if possible.


Have a look at Cyta, but Primetel are slightly cheaper, I am with Cyta and have had no issues.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Oh something else that might be worth mentioning. It takes 15 working days to install the internet & landline, thats not including bank holidays, I believe this is true with both Cyta and Primetel. I had to wait nearly 5 weeks for mine to be installed due to the Easter holidays over here. There is also a deposit to pay, I paid €150 deposit + 1 months rental in advance... You also have to go into one of their shops to sign up, it's not possible to do it over the telephone. Hope that helps
Lisa


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

leesa13 said:


> Oh something else that might be worth mentioning. It takes 15 working days to install the internet & landline, thats not including bank holidays, I believe this is true with both Cyta and Primetel. I had to wait nearly 5 weeks for mine to be installed due to the Easter holidays over here. There is also a deposit to pay, I paid €150 deposit + 1 months rental in advance... You also have to go into one of their shops to sign up, it's not possible to do it over the telephone. Hope that helps
> Lisa


I believe that the deposit is only required if you are renting your accomodation. If you own your home you only pay the installation.


----------



## leesa13 (Jul 7, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I believe that the deposit is only required if you are renting your accomodation. If you own your home you only pay the installation.


Yes thats probably right Veronica. They were offering free installation when I signed up with Primetel and 6 months half price. Its worth checking all options out for the best deal as you are. Cyta and Primetel both have websites that you can look on to see what their prices/offers are etc, don't know about any others...


----------



## Purplecat (May 2, 2012)

Thanks very much. That's all very helpful. We are going to rent initially, so hopefully we'll be able to get the ball rolling a bit before we move in.


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

As I am looking to purchase a holiday home (not live in Cyprus full time) I will only need internet during the time I am there. Is there something like 'pay as you go'? If so any ideas on installation and running costs?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kempo23 said:


> As I am looking to purchase a holiday home (not live in Cyprus full time) I will only need internet during the time I am there. Is there something like 'pay as you go'? If so any ideas on installation and running costs?


Yes Holitec do a pay as you go system where you can have it turned on while you are here and off when you are not here.
A friend of ours has an apartment she rents out and if the people want internet she has it turned on for them.
I can't remember how much it was to install or the running costs but it isnt a lot.


----------



## kellis dream (Jun 22, 2012)

Hi

We have subscribed to Cosmonet. Hardware installed and wifi activated within 24hrs or enquiring at the shop in Pafos with no problems.


----------

